# T115 70 R16 or T125 70 R16 spare donut tire???



## twowheel253 (Mar 15, 2012)

I have a 2012 Cruze Eco MT 6 speed. Like everyone else on this forum I've had difficulties getting a spare donut tire. 

What I've read on this forum from many members is to buy the wheel from GM Parts Direct (which I did) and find a Saturn L200 spare donut tire from a salvage yard (which I did, but have not purchased yet). Most forum members stated that the size of the tire for a Cruze is T115 70 R16. However, I noticed one member posted a picture of his Cruze Eco spare tire mounted in his trunk and it was a T125 70 R16. 

Like I stated, I bought the stock Cruze spare wheel, so which size is the right size spare tire? Thanks.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...15-cruze-compact-spare-tires-how-buy-one.html


----------



## twowheel253 (Mar 15, 2012)

Great. Thanks for the info. I'll go with the T115 70 R16.


----------



## Mabecane (Dec 23, 2012)

I just ordered the GM parts (wheel ,jack etc and the tire from Maxxi's). Thank you all for the links and info.

ps: I called Onstar to cancel the free membership that came with the car.. I don't need emails telling me my tire pressure, the car dash does and I carry a tire gauge. I also carry a OBDII code reader and tools and I have a phone and GPS (gizzer positioning system).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Follow the link to the GM Spare Tire in my sig for a complete list of parts needed. Installation is easy - it's figuring out which parts you need that's hard.


----------



## Mabecane (Dec 23, 2012)

I did follow your instructions, I won't do anything to the floor. The wheel, tire and jack with the handle are really all I wanted. I'll be using the air pump for slow flats on the road, and getting out of the traffic's way on the highway to a safer place to change the flat tire.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

twowheel253 said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze Eco MT 6 speed. Like everyone else on this forum I've had difficulties getting a spare donut tire.
> 
> What I've read on this forum from many members is to buy the wheel from GM Parts Direct (which I did) and find a Saturn L200 spare donut tire from a salvage yard (which I did, but have not purchased yet). Most forum members stated that the size of the tire for a Cruze is T115 70 R16. However, I noticed one member posted a picture of his Cruze Eco spare tire mounted in his trunk and it was a T125 70 R16.
> 
> Like I stated, I bought the stock Cruze spare wheel, so which size is the right size spare tire? Thanks.



Forget the tire size. The problem with the L200 spare is the bolt pattern. It is not 5X105 it is 5X110. It would not work even if the tire size is correct.


----------



## Mabecane (Dec 23, 2012)

I bought a new tire from Maxxi's and the rim from GM parts.com. I'll get a valve stem for it and mount it myself.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mabecane said:


> I just ordered the GM parts (wheel ,jack etc and the tire from Maxxi's). Thank you all for the links and info.
> 
> ps: I called Onstar to cancel the free membership that came with the car.. I don't need emails telling me my tire pressure, the car dash does and I carry a tire gauge. I also carry a OBDII code reader and tools and I have a phone and GPS (gizzer positioning system).


Thank you.



Mabecane said:


> I did follow your instructions, I won't do anything to the floor. The wheel, tire and jack with the handle are really all I wanted. I'll be using the air pump for slow flats on the road, and getting out of the traffic's way on the highway to a safer place to change the flat tire.


Always a good idea to pull way off before changing a flat. I think you will end up replacing the floor because the ECO MT's floor is shaped differently to house the air pump under the floor. The tire needs the entire hole and the ECO's trunk liner takes up about a quarter of the hole. If you do end up ordering a new floor, you don't need to order the plastic lifting handle as it comes with the floor.



Mabecane said:


> I bought a new tire from Maxxi's and the rim from GM parts.com. I'll get a valve stem for it and mount it myself.


This combination should work.


----------

